# تعلّم برنامج التصميم الميكانيكي السوليدوركس solidworks 2010



## ابو عايش (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم اول دورة عربية لتعليم برنامج السوليدوركس SOLIDWORKS 2010

دورة شاملة كاملة متكاملة من الصفر الى الاحتراف









سعر النسخة 10$​للحصول على نسخة من هذا العمل اتصل على:
00962785885865
00962775276628

احمد عايش

عمان-الاردن

[email protected]
[email protected]

يتم الشحن خارج الاردن ايضا

جميع الحقوق محفوظة


----------



## ابو عايش (4 فبراير 2011)

^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (4 فبراير 2011)

^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (5 فبراير 2011)

1. Introduction to solidworks
2. Solidworks interface
3. Sketch
4. Sketch relation
5. Customize units and commands and tools
6. Offset
7. Move
8. Copy
9. Rotate	
10.	Trim
11.	Extend
12.	Mirror 
13.	Dynamic mirror
14.	pattern
15.	fillet and chamfer
16.	dimensioning 
17.	fully define sketch
18.	Rapid sketch
19.	Sketch picture
20.	Extrude boss
21.	Extrude cut
22.	Modify extrude boss/cut
23.	Revolve
24.	Revolve cut
25.	Sweep
26.	Sweep cut
27.	Create new plans and axis
28.	Loft
29.	Loft cut
30.	Shell
31.	Rip
32.	Fillet
33.	Chamfer 
34.	How to write in Arabic
35.	Warp
36.	Mirror
37.	Linear and circular pattern
38.	Fill pattern
39.	Curve driven pattern
40.	Thin feature
41.	Flex
42.	Hole wizard
43.	Materials and mass properties
44.	Drawing sheet 
45.	Bottom-up assembly
46.	Bottom up assembly and Standard mates
47.	Advance mate "width"
48.	Advance mate "distance=motion limiter"
49.	Advance mate "angle=motion limiter"
50.	Advance mate "symmetric"
51.	Advance mate "path"
52.	Mechanical mate "gear"
53.	Mechanical mate "hinge"
54.	Mechanical mate "CAM"
55.	Edit assembly
56.	Blocks
57.	Top-down assembly "layout"
58.	Top-down assembly "new part"
59.	Animation and basic motion
60.	Spring design and animation
61.	Screen capture and record
62.	Sprocket with chain 1
63.	Sprocket with chain 2
64.	Appearances
65.	Simulation Xpress
66.	Flow Xpress simulation
67.	Linked value and equations 
68.	Configurations
69.	Design tables
70.	Collision detection and Interference detection 
71.	Certification prepare 
72.	CSWA EXAM 1
73.	CSWA EXAM 2
74.	CSWP EXAM
75.	Exercises video: 50 solved exercise


----------



## ابو عايش (5 فبراير 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgVyXSUWqgw


----------



## ابو عايش (6 فبراير 2011)

^^^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (8 فبراير 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## red oct (8 فبراير 2011)

انا من مصر و عاوز نسخة اجيبها ازاي


----------



## ابو عايش (11 فبراير 2011)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (15 فبراير 2011)

^^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (20 فبراير 2011)

^^^^


----------



## albaghdady78 (20 فبراير 2011)

وانا في الدنمارك يابوعايش اجيبها كيف يا أخي الكريم .


----------



## ابو عايش (21 فبراير 2011)

يصلك الرد ان شاء الله برسالة خاصة


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

pls give as a link to load it 
jazakom laho khayran


----------



## ابو عايش (26 فبراير 2011)

there is no links 
this product is a DVD and it is not uploaded on the internet
you can ask for your personal copy


----------



## boudamimi (28 فبراير 2011)

comment avoir une copie au maroc


----------



## ابو عايش (3 مارس 2011)

^^^^


----------



## \نضال (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا من سوريا اود الحصول على نسخة


----------



## حلم شاب فلسطيني (6 مارس 2011)

استاذ احمد انا عمران طالب هندسة ميكانيكية من غزة اريد انا امتلك هذه الدورة كيف ستكون عملية التحويل الرجاء الرد علي باقصى وقت ممكن يمكنك الرجوع الي في رقم الجوال الذي ارسل اليك الرسالة الساعة 4.15مساء حسب الموقع


----------



## Eng-Faten (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا من سوريا واود الحصول على نسخة لو سمحتم


----------



## ابو عايش (8 مارس 2011)

يصلكم الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## captain bibo (8 مارس 2011)

ممكن تسخة باسرع صورة ممكنة وشكرا


----------



## ابو عايش (15 مارس 2011)

^^^


----------



## ابو عايش (20 مارس 2011)

^^^^


----------



## اساف منير محمد (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محنض ولد احمد (2 مايو 2011)

انا مهندس ميكانيك اطلب ان تدلونى على البرامج التى تساعدنى فى الحصول على عمل


----------



## salum1922 (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هدا العمل

انا من المغرب كيف يمكنني الحصول على هده الاسطوانة
ارجو الرد جزاك الله خيرا

[email protected]
​


----------



## banou (18 مايو 2011)

10 bezaffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## mukhles (29 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

thankyou


----------



## نصر النصر (5 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نصر النصر (5 يوليو 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------

